

Show HN: Award Street – Oscar history, movies/people, and live notifications - pulkitanand
http://awardstreet.com/

======
pulkitanand
A couple of us movie buffs got together to build this app ahead of the event
this Sunday. Appreciate your suggestions/feedback!

